# Wheel Moving



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

I recently exchanged my silent spinner (SS) for a CSW after hearing horror stories about owners finding blood in their wheels from ripped claws.

I love the design and how quietly it spins but I'm having issues with it moving across the cage... I'm not sure if he's pushing it or if it's moving from the vibrations as he runs, but this causes it to start banging against the cage, which is just as noisy and disruptive as a squeaky wheel. I don't want to take it out or put the SS back in, but I just can't sleep at night with it doing this and I'm normally a heavy sleeper 

I originally had it stood his litter tray to try and keep the wheel stable, but because the legs are so thick I can't weigh it down with litter like I was doing with the SS, so it rocks in the tray which causes the glass doors to rattle- also noisy...

Has anyone had a problem with their wheel shifting about at night and please tell me if you found a solution to secure it safely... I have bought a slip proof mat to put down under his finacard substrate, so I've got my fingers crossed that will stop the wheel shifting... but in case that fails, any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't have a CSW but had a similar problem with the wheel 'walking' when my hedgie used it. The wheel is in his litter tray but the litter tray is bigger than the width of the wheel so I wedged a rock on each side of the wheel (between the edge of the tray and outside of each wheel leg) and that keeps it from moving. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twerp1101 (Sep 18, 2015)

I, personally, use the flying saucer wheel. It's extremely quiet and I don't have an issue with 'walking'. It sounds weird, but I would personally tape it to the floor of the cage and put the bedding over it. The only problem/hassle would be that you would have to remove and replace the tape when you wanted to clean the cage and wheel.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The slip mat should help. I have a bucket wheel in my hedgies cage and it doesn't move when he runs on it. Make sure the wheel is turning freely and seems balanced. Also check the nut on the back of it..sometimes they come loose and cause it to wobble and move around.


----------



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! Thanks for the advice. Just an update: Last night after enduring 4 hours of being woken up on and off I did have to take the wheel out at 5.30am to get some sleep.

The yoga mat came this morning and I got to finish my hedgies set up; unfortunately the non slip didn't stop the glass rattling. I figured this was down to the runners not holding the glass tight enough. Obviously not a design flaw, especially as they're homes normally designed for reptiles, so they wouldnt have to worry about sound proofing for relatively sedentary creatures :lol: 

Anyway, I got some help from my dad and cut up some thin strips of the yoga mat that was left over and fit them between the glass and the runner. Bit stiffer to open now, but it doesn't rattle when I push on the glass. So fingers crossed- hedgies wheel back in now, and only time will tell if I'll have a peaceful night 

I'll be uploading new pics to my gallery of his new set up if anyone is interested to see


----------



## cwallace4runner (Sep 28, 2016)

Coulda just used twist ties to hold it on cage so it doesn't move.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

cwallace4runner said:


> Coulda just used twist ties to hold it on cage so it doesn't move.


That's what I do.


----------



## thistles (Nov 16, 2015)

I use a mini bungee cord to secure it to the side of my c&c cage!


----------



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

cwallace4runner said:


> Coulda just used twist ties to hold it on cage so it doesn't move.


It's a vivarium, so there's nothing to tie the wheel to, I'm sure that wouldn't have stopped the vibrations either, it would have just stopped the shifting.

Tying it down would also makes getting it in and out of the cage for cleaning a hassle.

My method has worked so hey-ho there we go :lol:


----------



## cwallace4runner (Sep 28, 2016)

chloere93 said:


> My method has worked so hey-ho there we go :lol:


That's all that matters then, congrats


----------

